# 1000-watt Bulb Too Hot for My Grow Room?



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 26, 2012)

My grow room is 3'8" x 3'8" x 8'.  I run a 600-watt HPS inside a Luxor hood with a 636 CFM fan that cools the light and vents the room.  I'm using a Lumatek ballast.

The grow room has been surprisingly easy to keep cool.  I can easily keep temps at 70-75 degrees F.

I would like to move up to 1000-watt MH and HPS bulbs.  Do you think I could keep the room cool enough for bulbs of that strength?


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 26, 2012)

Sure, just increase fan speed & passive intake size...if needed. Let the temps tell you


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2012)

Like my room set and cookin to regular 79 during light on and around 65 light out just the range work fur me good luck and have fun dialin it it partner.

BWD


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 28, 2012)

If 40% more wattage = that much heat it will be a 30F increase, so something is going to have to give. Like he said, maybe 8" or 10" ducts and a big horkin' fan.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 28, 2012)

deepspacelaboratories said:
			
		

> If 40% more wattage = that much heat it will be a 30F increase, so something is going to have to give. Like he said, maybe 8" or 10" ducts and a big horkin' fan.


 
Yes, I see your point.  I think I'll stick with my 600-watt bulbs.

Thanx.


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 28, 2012)

It makes me wonder though about the bigger duct fans. 
Ive been thinking a lot about possibly continuing cycles through the summer. I use a 600w also in a similar sized space. Been thinking about buying a dimmable digital ballast, which could bring it down to 300w, which is still enough in my book. But maybe I can keep it at 600w by modifying or upgrading the venting...always engineerin'....part of why I love this hobby...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with deepspace.  The temp rise might be more than fans could handle.  There's the heat which is projected/radiated by the lamp and even with air blowing through the radiated heat might be appreciable; but you have 8-foot ceilings so it might just work.  I'd sure give it a try - the plants will LOVE it.

One thing to consider is getting a good 1000 watt digital dimmable ballast.  That way you can dim down to 600 or up to 1000 when you want, have less noise too.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2012)

I run two 600 watt lumateks in a 4x4x6.6 tent.  I use a 6" Vortex with 2 a/c hoods with a carbon filter. I have been not having any problems with temps, so far. My intake air is quite cool so it really depends on your intake  air temp.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 28, 2012)

i have a 4x5 foot room and run 1000 watt lume into a 6 inch 400+cfm fan into a cool tube and out into a hall and keep temps around 78 80 degrees my problem is getting temps below 70 dg when lights out


----------



## getnasty (Apr 29, 2012)

astrobud said:
			
		

> i have a 4x5 foot room and run 1000 watt lume into a 6 inch 4+cfm fan into a cool tube and out into a hall and keep temps around 78 80 degrees my problem is getting temps below 70 dg when lights out


Is your fan on when lights are out? If not, turn it on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2012)

I have to disagree with deepspace--I think that you should be able to keep it cool.  I think a dimmable ballast would be a good idea, too.  I'm not sure that I will buy a ballast that does not dim again, I am quite fond of them.  I always run my flowering lights at night when we get into warmer weather.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with deepspace--I think that you should be able to keep it cool.  I think a dimmable ballast would be a good idea, too.  I'm not sure that I will buy a ballast that does not dim again, I am quite fond of them.  I always run my flowering lights at night when we get into warmer weather.


 
I would really like to try a 1000-watter.  Before getting my grow going, I was afraid I would have a hard time keeping my grow room cool with a 600-watt HPS.  But it's been no problem, thus far.


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not another 600w instead of adding a 1000w? I think 600w HPS gets more lumen per watt then 1000w.  I think you can keep them cool as well...depending on where you are drawing the air you are using to cool the bulbs. Jmo


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe just relaxe? One step time and one knowledge as it come what we need to fix is what yual need and it will come from these folk all garenteed

BWD


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Why not another 600w instead of adding a 1000w? I think 600w HPS gets more lumen per watt then 1000w.  I think you can keep them cool as well...depending on where you are drawing the air you are using to cool the bulbs. Jmo




600w definitely is more lumens/watt But I think he has a space limitation that might stop him from fitting 2 hoods in one room if I read correctly.

Also I think having 2x 600w might end up hotter than 1x 1kw.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 1, 2012)

A/C is not always required. I've got 2 1kw lights going right now without an a/c system. just exhaust/intake.

lowest temp i've seen was 70, highest I saw was 84. (which in my case is perfect for co2 enrichment)


----------

